# New Foster Dog Travis (back with his family)



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Aw....thanks for helping out this pup. I konw he will get alot of love he is looking for there while he waits for his forever home.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Can't wait for pictures!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BeauShel*

Travis is a VERY LUCKY guy to have you as a Foster Mom!!

Love the Name!!

We will wait until you can get pics!!

THANK YOU for being there for him!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't wait to see pictures! I love reading about your fosters.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh Carol thank you for taking poor Travis in. Give him a big hug from us. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you for helping Travis. Looking forward to pics.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a lucky pup to have found his way to your home. I'm sure he will learn lots about love there.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have a couple of pictures. They arent too good. He wants to sit on top of me everytime the camera comes out.


----------



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

He is so cute and sounds like such a sweetie. Wish I was ready for a 2nd dog!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He is a beautiful dog and will go fast! You are a saint, Carol!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Travis is beautiful-sure it won't be long before he's placed.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It was an interesting night. He has been trained to not get on the furniture so he slept on the floor. But at first he wanted to lay with half his body on the bed standing up. It was pretty funny. So I ended up laying on the couch and he laid next to me. Bama got jealous so he came and laid on my feet. He slept all night long but then early this morning I came to the bedroom and Daisy had taken my spot on the bed and wasnt giving it up. When I tried to get her to move, she growled at me so we had a going to Jesus talk and she was put in the hallway with all the rest of the dogs. 
Travis is alittle less clingy today so hopefully with time his confidence will come back. It is sad to see him so needy. And he is scared in the dark but I dont blame him for that, I would be scared too if I had been left to fend for myself at such a young age.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

He is such a sweetie and another red boy too!  It's amazing that all of your fosters seem to know exactly how great of an angel you are and just don't want to leave your side.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We may have found his family. They placed an ad on Craigs List and I have a call into them. Playing it as I would like to help them look for him. But the description fits him to a T. And they listed his name. When I called that name, he came running over.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh - Fingers crossed for him!! Hoping for a happy ending!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh, that would be a wonderful happy ending for this guy.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I hope he finds his family. He's such a sweet looking boy. His behavior reminds me of Dory's behavior when we first brought her home. She was SUPER clingy and had separation anxiety when she wasn't with us or Lucy. Eight months later, she's still clingy but no more than Lucy was at that age, and she's fine doing her own thing in the house.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He's a cutie. I hope you have found his owners. I'd hate to think he was deliberately dumped, too sad. Happy endings are much better.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Travis*

ALL PAWS CROSSED that if this is his family that they will be reunited.
Carol: You are a saint.
Love the Travis pics!

What does your shirt say-something about Goldens!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Well Scout (formally Travis) is back with his family. 
This is his story. They went out of town and her brother was supposed to be watching him. He got out of the fence. Scout had a guardian angel watching over him because where he was found was a good distance from where he was lost. The family that adopted him only had him a short time only about a month. They adopted him off of craigs list. Scout is three years old and was shaved by his previous owner. Plus was kept in a cage all day and night, so that explains why he is so needy. He is just so happy to be out of that crate and loved. He is skinny but eats like a pig and they cant keep weight on him. Eats several times a day. 

The homecoming was so happy and sweet. I almost started crying. Scout about went thru the window trying to get to them. He was so happy and bouncy in the seat. The family was just so happy and was hugging him and loving him. It made me so happy. And they gave us a donation to help cover his medical expenses. Which is very nice of them. And I also got an email from them thanking them again for taking such great care of him and giving them back a very big part of their family.

It was my rescue tshirt: Giving Goldens a GREAT Second Chance. And on the back it has GREATRESCUE.ORG and our logo.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh Carol..that brought tears to my eyes. I am so glad that Scout is back with his family!! Happy Days!!!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Hip, Hip, Hooray!!!!!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

GREAT happy ending!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice to see it was a very happy ending


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a happy ending! Thank you.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I just love happy endings1


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

Carol

What you did for Scout and his family is "priceless!"
I would be endebted to you forever!
You gave the most PRECIOUS GIFT.

Thanks for letting me know what your Golden shirt says!!

What a very happy ending, but I bet you miss him, too.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

As everyone has said, We Love Happy Endings.
Scout was very lucky to have you, even for a little while!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Carol - you are a godsend!

It must really pump you up when you see such a happy ending and a family that appreciates all you have done!


----------

